# gas after cucumbers



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

anyone else get a lot of gas after cucumbers? it feels like my stomach is really really crampy and its spread to my back


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

*Yes* - gas, cramps and D - cucumber is one of my favourite foods, and one of my worst triggers







I have heard that peeling them helps ... although I've always been just too plain lazy to try this!







Julie


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

I find cucumbers seem to produce loads of burps and upper gi bloating. I love them as well but have deciced to cut them out.Roz


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, cucumbers are on my "stay away from" list along with broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, and apples to name a few. And I love them all!







------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

A friend of mine who studied nutrition says that cucumbers are gassy because of the seeds. Either cut away the seeds or there is a type called English Cucumbers that have very small seeds and are alot less gassy.


----------



## Miss Patience (Oct 23, 1999)

Cucumbers are NOTORIOUS for giving gas and "urps" to NORMAL people, so it's not just an IBS thing. Removing the seeds can help, as can soaking them in salt water and rinsing them WELL....they'll be a little less crispy, but the burps are removed.Colleen


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

good evening all!Regular cucumbers are bad for me tour store carries a 'seedless' cucumber occasionally that does not bother me. Maybe you who love them could try to find these.After all these years and keeping a log for 3 months, I still don't know what really is a trigger. Lately everything!!I have been having a miserable last two weeks with "D" every day again. I was doing better and now I'm like I was for 6 months straight. Woe is me!I am learning to eat better but just don't know what to cut out completely 'cause it's never the same thing that seems to bother me?Keep truckin'














--good days are ahead (I pray).------------------BJV/Female__(D)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

My mother in law gets gas from cucumbers when she eats to seeds. Now she buys seedless cucumbers. And she always peels them.


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Cucumbers are notorious for causing "burping" in many people. When I fix cucumbers I make sure I use the burpless kind. Generally I grow my own and you can buy seeds ro grow burpless cucumbers.


----------



## Subhojit Chakraborty (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah same with me .............i am recently diagnosed with ibs.......and have been suffering for the last 4 months.........found that whenever i have cucumber it triggers my problems as well............so i guess i have to stop eating it although its low in calories and high in nutrition.......


----------



## Poppie (Jun 10, 2020)

I used to have the same reaction from even a small amount of cucumber. Now I peel them (so theres no dark green in sight) and viola! No more trouble. I was amazed. Im wondering what peels from other fruit & veg may bother me/other people now...the journey continues!


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

They bloat me even if I peel the skin. I can eat a very small amount and be okay (like a few pieces in a salad) but have to limit the amount to avoid the bloating.


----------



## Poppie (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh bummer. At least you know that so you can feel a bit more in control? Maybe one day you'll be able to tolerate more or maybe a different type of cucumber? Who knows. I used to not digest bananas well; they used to make me bloated and I'd have popping noises in my tummy so I avoided them for years. Now, I tolerate them just fine, whereas I don't most other fruit.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I cant eat cucumber unless I want a mssive diarrhea episode. Idk what it is.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Cucumbers can cause burping or gas for a different reason, they contain cucurbitacin, a bitter substance. The more bitter the cucumber, the more likely you'll have problems with gas.


----------

